# Parking Stripe Colors



## msmrphy (Mar 22, 2016)

I have a client who objected to the normal "yellow" or "white" color of the parking stall striping and graphic markings on his concrete parking lots.

He preferred black, so the contractor painted stall striping and graphic turn arrows black, in violation of the plans, which specify yellow striping.

Other than being ugly, and perhaps being unreadable at night, * is there a section of code that dictates the selection of  parking stall striping colors*.  The site is locked up at night and not used, by the way.

File this under "We don't need no steenkin' arkitek."

Any information is much appreciated, while I check city ordinances....


----------



## cda (Mar 22, 2016)

Sounds like a city thing!!

And the color of the handicapp slots???


----------



## tmurray (Mar 23, 2016)

Talk to the planning department. We typically see either white or yellow, but there is nothing preventing other colours.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 23, 2016)

Zoning / development regulations generally


----------



## msmrphy (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks.  The AHJ has no regulations.  The client went with black.


----------



## steveray (Apr 6, 2016)

We used to push for yellow, to be more visible in winter, but no set regulation locally..


----------



## mark handler (Apr 6, 2016)

I know they do not have jurisdiction but both the United States Department of Transportation and Federal Highway Administration

http://mutcd.fhwa.dot.gov/htm/2009/part3/part3_toc.htm

Section 3B.19 Parking Space Markings

*Parking space markings shall be white.*

Blue lines may supplement white parking space markings of each parking space designated for use only by persons with disabilities.

Section 3A.05 Colors

Markings shall be yellow, white, red, blue, or purple. The colors for markings shall conform to the standard highway colors. Black in *conjunction with one* of the colors mentioned in the first sentence of this paragraph shall be a usable color

I have Never seen purple as markings.....


----------



## tmurray (Apr 6, 2016)

> I know they do not have jurisdiction but both the United States Department of Transportation and Federal Highway Administrationhttp://mutcd.fhwa.dot.gov/htm/2009/part3/part3_toc.htm
> 
> Section 3B.19 Parking Space Markings
> 
> ...


You could argue that they fall outside of the scope;



> [h=3]Section 1A.01 Purpose of Traffic Control Devices[/h]  Support:01 The purpose of traffic control devices, as well as the principles for their use, is to promote highway safety and efficiency by providing for the orderly movement of all road users on streets, highways, bikeways, and private roads open to public travel throughout the Nation.


The only thing close is private roads, but that is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## JBI (Apr 7, 2016)

I was never authorized to enforce USDOT or FHA requirements.

I also never had anyone suggest black striping in parking areas either...

Purple is an interesting twist though. LOL


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 7, 2016)

You meant to say you HAD a client who objected, since the contractor already painted the stripes black, The real question is how wide do the stripes have to be?


----------



## Yikes (Apr 8, 2016)

Other than accessible stalls, the very concept of parking is more of a zoning code than a building code concept.  I realize this is now veering into aesthetic opinion rather than code analysis - - but for what it's worth, I've seen concrete parking lots that were very light in color, with black stripes, and it looked better and had better contrast than the white.  Caveat this observation was made when the concrete was dry.  I don't know it the contrast remains visible in the rain.

Think of all the natural-finish concrete monument signs you've seen: How many of them had white letters?  Bronze or black lettering is more common.  So why not black for parking stripes?


----------



## gemtool (Aug 14, 2020)

I have dealt with this question on what is the most appropriate color for parking lot designations for many years.Although the international code does not restrict the color for parking lot stripes and travel routes, it needs to be part of a liability conversation with the developer ,town officials and even state design .Federal highway specs for deliniation on highways,parking ( interstate/ federally funded) projects,fire zone and accessability area/spaces are outlined and standardization is a key element to safety.In elementary driving school/teaching books beginners and pre drivers test people are instructed that "do not cross a yellow line-keep white line on right ( ok to cross). Having said that,the restrictivity of yellow is parmont to this teaching.This follows that yellow is restrictive( dont cross,dont park).Now, the liability becomes more evident should there be a issue.Although ,again,there is presently no code to restrict the colors there is practical benefits to white ( combination black with white overlay on new concrete) parking lot designations and yellow for no parking areas.Blue for accessability( yellow for the van wheelchair spaces between) and red for fire access zones.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 17, 2020)

Consider if the driver is color blind and the stripe lacks contrast with the surface, it becomes a risk management issue. As your policy carrier.


----------

